# boîte envoi de mail smtp.neuf fonctionne pas



## lappartien (8 Juillet 2013)

bonjour


Chez neuf puis chez sfr et maintenant chez bouyghes, j'ai gardé mon adresse neuf.fr.
Celle-ci fonctionne toujours en réception avec pop.neuf.fr sous port 110 mais pas en envoi sous smtp.neuf.fr. .plist mail jeté poubelle plusieurs fois et redémarré mail rien y change. Onyx non plus réparation autorisations non plus...
Je donne donc ma langue au chat.
Suis en power mac G4 2X1 Ghz et sous 10.5.8
Sur l'ipad tout fonctionne bien en envoi et réception avec les anciennes adresses mais avec les serveurs smtp.sfr.fr....
????
Merci de votre attention


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2013)

lappartien a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> 
> Chez neuf puis chez sfr et maintenant chez bouyghes, j'ai gardé mon adresse neuf.fr.
> ...



Ben &#8230; Et "Internet et réseau", il sert à quoi ? ce sont les problèmes matériels, ici (mon confrère local va certainement y déménager ton fil) ! :mouais:

Sinon, pourquoi n'utilises tu pas les réglages qui fonctionnent sur ton iPad sur le Mac ?


----------



## lappartien (8 Juillet 2013)

marchent pas....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h19 ----------

je transfère sur internet et réseau


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2013)

lappartien a dit:


> je transfère sur internet et réseau



Mais nan, c'est le modo qui va s'en occuper, pas la peine de créer un autre sujet !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2013)

il est possible que le mac ( qui est à present FAI bouygues) requiert à present  le smtp ...de bouygues


----------



## Invité (8 Juillet 2013)

Par défaut les opérateurs interdisent l'envoi avec un autre opérateur qu'eux même.
En général ça se règle dans les préférences de la Box.
Chez Free, ça s'appelle "blocage du protocole SMTP sortant", validé par défaut.
Peut être un truc identique chez toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Par défaut les opérateurs interdisent l'envoi avec un autre opérateur qu'eux même.
> En général ça se règle dans les préférences de la Box.
> Chez Free, ça s'appelle "blocage du protocole SMTP sortant", validé par défaut.
> Peut être un truc identique chez toi



Tu m'as mis un doute, là, je viens de vérifier, chez Free, ça ne bloque pas, mon compte GMail est bien paramétré sur le SMTP de GMail, et ça fonctionne très bien, ma Freebox ne le bloque pas !

En principe, un serveur SMTP n'accepte de router que des mails dont le domaine de l'adresse de l'expéditeur est identique au sien, donc, si on te suivait, il serait impossible de conserver des adresses ayant un domaine différent du nouveau FAI en cas de changement, or ça n'est pas le cas (même ma vieille adresse "Infonie" fonctionne encore)


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2013)

en complement  il arrive que le port 25 soit bloqué pour d'autres smtp que celui du fai
si le smtp ( non fai)  utilise un autre port ca roule
(souvent 587 ou 465)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> en complement  il arrive que le port 25 soit bloqué pour d'autres smtp que celui du fai
> si le smtp ( non fai)  utilise un autre port ca roule
> (souvent 587 ou 465)



Effectivement, pour le SMTP de GMail, j'utilise le port 587 et SSL !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2013)

ici la particularité est que neuf est une partie de sfr
je dirai tester smtp neuf ou sfr avec les ports NON 25 usuels


----------



## lappartien (12 Juillet 2013)

nan, tout ça c'est fait. changements de port et de smtp .....
rien à faire. J'ai répondu à vénérable sage sur internet et réseau.
ai effectivement impression que ipad rentre en conflit avec mon G4


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2013)

il n'y absolument aucune "interference" entre les réglages d'envoi de differents appareils


Autrement dit , il n'y a aucun conflit

l'erreur est sur le mac

le plus courant : mini erreur dans la configuration
Parfois ca tient à un détail négligé ou mal saisi
chaque service a ses manies et chaque FAI aussi
ca peut varier dans les écritures d'identifiants  comme écriture du smtp , des authentifications , du SSL , du port

et comme par exemple dans le poste tu t'es trompé dans l'orthographe du FAI ( le fai bouy*gh*es, ca n&#8217;existe pas , à la rigueur bouygues, et comme t'as sans doute une bbox , le smtp est de type smtp.bbox.fr)
faudrait *bien* reverifier tes saisies dans la configuration Mail avec tous les champs

et si par hasard tu souhaites passer par le smtp bouygues , verifier leurs exigences de configuration en smtp bbox
idem si c'est smtp sfr


----------



## lappartien (14 Juillet 2013)

ai pourtant refait plusieurs fois les saisis. tiendrais au courant.

merci


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2013)

possible aussi que le fichier de reglages soit corrompu

c'est très facile à verifier
en testant Mail sur une autre session, si possible une dans laquelle mail ne fut pas utilisé
(donc fichiers  mqail seront neufs) avec divers smtp


----------

